
OMRON LUNA-88K - icanhackit
http://www.openbsd.org/luna88k.html
======
michrassena
I used to want one of these so badly, just to have a four core computer. I
regret passing one up on eBay which was some tens of dollars. But like my ARC
risc system and IBM RT PC, it would probably just sit in storage.

